
AWS Achieves PCI DSS Level 1 Compliance - bound008
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2010/12/07/aws-achieves-pci-dss-level-1-compliance/
======
ladon86
Maybe someone with more knowledge of this can help me; does this mean that one
simply has to use https with EC2 and store everything on AWS to be fully PCI
compliant?

If so, AWS just became even more attractive.

~~~
andrewf
It does not. It just means that using EC2 nodes in your credit card handling
system is not necessarily an automatic fail.

